# I'm not looking honest.............but...



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

> Large rat cage 31inch x 19 inch x 30 inch £15


It's a Jenny (I think) with tube, shelves etc! Is an incredible bargain! If I was nearer I would definitely be getting  FOR NO REASON!!! 

If anyone is interested I will PM the link!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

oooooo i am please! I'll ask them if they would post


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't get a Jenny! They're horrible cages! My arms are all scarred where mine had a sharp bit. It's also easy for small furries to chew because it has a lip around the base, the doors are a nightmare and the bars aren't coated so they end up getting rusty and smelly. 

The Tom Rat Cage is much better, and it's exactly the same size as the Jenny.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Snippet said:


> Don't get a Jenny! They're horrible cages! My arms are all scarred where mine had a sharp bit. It's also easy for small furries to chew because it has a lip around the base, the doors are a nightmare and the bars aren't coated so they end up getting rusty and smelly.
> 
> The Tom Rat Cage is much better, and it's exactly the same size as the Jenny.


I have 2 Jennys and lone them  but never had a Tom Rat cage so can't compare. The new version do actually coat the bars...though yeah think this is the old one. Only thing is I bought the new one brand new and found it a pain to set up....but I would say that...I snapped one of the connectors and put in one of the panels upside down


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> I have 2 Jennys and lone them  but never had a Tom Rat cage so can't compare. The new version do actually coat the bars...though yeah think this is the old one. Only thing is I bought the new one brand new and found it a pain to set up....but I would say that...I snapped one of the connectors and put in one of the panels upside down


The tom has a nice big door on the front, and that alone makes it 1000x better than an old jenny  I would of got the Jenny KD, but I lothe spending £140 on a cage when I can get an Explorer for that sort of money, and the Explorer is more then twice the size of a Jenny. For this reason I ended up with the Abode as it was going cheap on Ebay (£63 brand new). The only thing I'll say for the Jenny is that it is one of the few cages that are suitable for rats that is easy to get hold of.

I did the same with my Furet Plus (spare cage) I need to buy a new set of the little corner clips as my dad has gone and lost all of them


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Snippet said:


> The tom has a nice big door on the front, and that alone makes it 1000x better than an old jenny  I would of got the Jenny KD, but I lothe spending £140 on a cage when I can get an Explorer for that sort of money, and the Explorer is more then twice the size of a Jenny. For this reason I ended up with the Abode as it was going cheap on Ebay (£63 brand new). The only thing I'll say for the Jenny is that it is one of the few cages that are suitable for rats that is easy to get hold of.
> 
> I did the same with my Furet Plus (spare cage) I need to buy a new set of the little corner clips as my dad has gone and lost all of them


YEah agree with all of that....though I got mine for £95


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> YEah agree with all of that....though I got mine for £95


I'm not jealous at all, honest *grumbles*


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Snippet said:


> I'm not jealous at all, honest *grumbles*


;P hehehehehe


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Tis still a bargain at £15 though, I like the Jenny cages, although I dont actually think I need another cage


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Neither do I, but I still stalk ebay for bargins. If I found a really cheap Freddy I'd probably get it to add to the top of my Abode so I'd have a tower. Totally excessive for just 4 girls though


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Snippet said:


> Neither do I, but I still stalk ebay for bargins. If I found a really cheap Freddy I'd probably get it to add to the top of my Abode so I'd have a tower. Totally excessive for just 4 girls though


I got a Freddy for £5 the other day and I have no idea who Im putting in it . Might just add it to the enormouse amount of spare cages.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I got a Freddy for £5 the other day and I have no idea who Im putting in it . Might just add it to the enormouse amount of spare cages.


I too have a cage hording problem. As well as the main cage I have a 100cm long rabbit cage as a retirement cage, and a Furet Plus as a holiday cage. And if I see something cheap then I can't help myself


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Snippet said:


> I too have a cage hording problem. As well as the main cage I have a 100cm long rabbit cage as a retirement cage, and a Furet Plus as a holiday cage. And if I see something cheap then I can't help myself


I just worked out in my head how many cages Ive got, its scary. Ive got 13 occupied ones and 21 spare ones.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I just worked out in my head how many cages Ive got, its scary. Ive got 13 occupied ones and 21 spare ones.


That's fairly epic :blink: I'll keep it to a minimum as I don't have enough space for loads of cages in this house


----------

